# "gold retriever" bucket



## shadybear (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone ever use this or purchase one?
How did it work?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have a link?


----------



## shadybear (Jan 17, 2008)

Its off e-bay.
I did see someone on the forum mention it will have to try and find the post


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2008)

It was probably me that mentioned it.
I have one and tried it with gold electronic
scrap and catalytic converter scrap both
using CLS. I had a problem with the battery
charger kicking on and off, which lets the
metals go back into solution. It also seemed 
to make the gold float or settle without going
into solution. This was all before I found this
forum, and knowing some of the stuff I learned
here since may have helped things alot.
It is basically like Action Minings System III, but
no heater, no filter bag, and no motorized
paddle to stir the material. You can easily make
your own, and not pay shipping on the parts.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2008)

What is CLS?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 20, 2008)

Action Mining sells it to use in leaching.
CLS26P is for platinum, and there are 
others for gold and different ores.
I don't know what the CLS is composed
of, it is just their trademark name for it.
Check Actionmining.com
Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 20, 2008)

CLS= Cyanide Leach Substitute


If I'm not mistaken I think it contains ammonium thiosulphate and/or similar derivatives.

Steve


----------

